# Case 530 walk-around pix



## Chris707 (Dec 8, 2004)

Seen the past fall at a local park; looked old but still meaningfully employed:

<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor1.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor2.jpg"> 
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor3.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor4.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor5.jpg"> 
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor6.jpg"> 
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor7.jpg"> 
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/tractor8.jpg"> 

Chris
--------------------------------------
Construction Vehicle CD
http://www.dataviewbooks.com/constr.html


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to The Tractor Forum Chris. Great pictures. Lots of detail. Thought there for a minute that I saw my reflection on the ram of that hydraulic cylinder on the near side of the FEL second picture down. Turned out it was a dirty spot on my computer screen. Had to fight a urge the get up and wash my hands after seeing the close-up of the tie rod end but finally convinced myself that you can not get greasy just by looking at a picture, no matter how good the picture. My, wife however, says I can. She had me wash them anyway.

Why was you walking around the tractor? Is it for sale? Are you thinking about buying it?

Hope you have as much fun on this forum as I do.

:cpu:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Chris. That is a nice looking tractor there, and for a town owned peice, looks prety clean.


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Welcome Chris !*

Very nice tractor. You take a god pic. :worm: 
Don L.
spam town USA


----------



## Chris707 (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *Welcome to The Tractor Forum Chris. Great pictures. Lots of detail. Thought there for a minute that I saw my reflection on the ram of that hydraulic cylinder on the near side of the FEL second picture down. Turned out it was a dirty spot on my computer screen. Had to fight a urge the get up and wash my hands after seeing the close-up of the tie rod end but finally convinced myself that you can not get greasy just by looking at a picture
> 
> LOL!
> ...


----------

